# "dsi Flt" Light Is On



## jdwAg20

This weekend I noticed the "DSI FLT" light is illuminated on the control panel in between the electric and LP buttons for the water heater. I hadn't noticed this the previous two weekends we've used the trailer. Also, we had no hot water all weekend. I assume they are connected.

Anyone know what this means? I looked through the manual and couldn't find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## JimBo99

Here is your answer: When you turn the water heater on the light will go on indicating the DSI(direct spark ignition) is trying to light it. If the light goes out within a few seconds, than all is good. If the light does not go out, than it did not light. First thing to check is the gas supply. If it is an Atwood they have a trouble shooting guide at there website.


----------



## bweiler

jdwAg20 said:


> This weekend I noticed the "DSI FLT" light is illuminated on the control panel in between the electric and LP buttons for the water heater. I hadn't noticed this the previous two weekends we've used the trailer. Also, we had no hot water all weekend. I assume they are connected.
> 
> Anyone know what this means? I looked through the manual and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks.


The electronic Ignition on the water heater failed. This has happened to me after disconnecting or shutting off my LP tanks. Sometimes this is as simple as a few resets of the power switch. I usually light my stove to help clear the lines - then restart the water heater..

Sounds like you tried electric and that didn't work either?


----------



## jdwAg20

bweiler said:


> This weekend I noticed the "DSI FLT" light is illuminated on the control panel in between the electric and LP buttons for the water heater. I hadn't noticed this the previous two weekends we've used the trailer. Also, we had no hot water all weekend. I assume they are connected.
> 
> Anyone know what this means? I looked through the manual and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks.


The electronic Ignition on the water heater failed. This has happened to me after disconnecting or shutting off my LP tanks. Sometimes this is as simple as a few resets of the power switch. I usually light my stove to help clear the lines - then restart the water heater..

Sounds like you tried electric and that didn't work either?
[/quote]

Tried electric for a short while, but with the A/C and tv, it caused the lights to flicker so I shut it down.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

JimBo99 said:


> Here is your answer: www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/useaction/thread/tid/15395062.cfm


That link didn't work for me.

Your hunch tis correct: the lack of hot water and the fault light are connected. When this light comes on it tells you that the gas water heater failed to light for some reason. For starters, this often happens after putting in a new propane bottle (or other circumstance where the gas piping doesn't have a lot of propane in it). You can sometimes clear this fault by trying again and again (switch off then back on) until you can get the water heater to light.

While you are trying this, turn the switch on then go outside, open up the water heater access panel and see if you hear the clicking of the automatic lighter. Also note if the water heater lights (whoosh!) and stays on, or goes off right away. (whoosh! whoops!)

This information will help us diagnose the problem further.

There are a few threads on Outbackers about water heater gas failure ... spend a few minutes in "search".

Ed


----------



## skippershe

I'm glad that you mentioned this subject...the same thing happened to me while camping this past week. I just tried again and the light went off. At least now I understand what was happening.

Thanks








Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan

When you turn on the DSI switch, the hot water heater will try to light. If it tries to light three times and fails, the "fault" light comes on and it quits automatically retrying. As others have noted, that usually just means there isn't enough LP getting to the HWH burner. That happens if there is some air in the LP line, which may be the case after changing LP tanks or even if it's been a couple weeks since you used the HWH. I just keep turning the HWH switch on and off until the burner lights and stays lit. It may take several tries, especially after running a LP tank empty, but it should light eventually. Once I get it lit the first time I haven't had any problem with it lighting automatically as needed after that.


----------



## Thor

I find turning your stove on helps get some of the air out of the lines. Lighting the hot water heater may take 3-4 flips of the switch if the trailer has been sitting for awhile.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut

All,

I had the same problem with mine and ended up pulling the water heater manual out. In an obscure sentence buried amid a ton of technicalese I found instructions. As has been stated, the water heater will try to light three times and then quit if unsuccessful. THEN, if you flip the switch again two more times (total of 9 unsuccessful tries) and it still fails to light, it will lock out. You have to open the outside door and pull the knife-blade connection off - what the manual called some kind of switch, of which, I forget the name - to reset it. There are three knife-blade connections that I saw and the labeling was unreadable. I just pulled off all three (one at a time so they didn't get mixed up) and it worked the next time I flipped the inside switch.

I've had to do that two or three times since I've had the OB. But, even with having to do this on occassion, it STILL BEATS having to stand outside (often in the rain or snow) and light the pilot light.









Scott


----------

